# Rubix 4x4x4 Mod



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 21, 2009)

Recently my qj 4x4x4 had one of it's center sotcks snapped and I decided to get a rubix 4x4x4. I decided to prove that i can make an excellent Rubix 4x4x4

I found 3 mods
1) Squircle modhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-PXIO5YcAM 
2) Edge modhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kA_k5VKzjk&feature=related
3) Core modhttp://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17430


And I wanted to know the following
A) Should I break in the cube first (and for about how many SOLVES, not time)
B) Will doing all 3 mods make my cube to loose?
C) What is the best combanation of the mods?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

*Rubik's

squircle mod is win.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 21, 2009)

Any idea how long i should break it in first or how good the other mods are?


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

Dr.cubeagonapus said:


> Recently my qj 4x4x4 had one of it's center sotcks snapped and I decided to get a *rubix *4x4x4. I decided to prove that i can make an excellent *Rubix* 4x4x4


Kill it with fire, and get a Rubik's.

Break in your cube a bit, and do all the mods. BUT DON'T OVERMOD IT. That will just make it worse.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 21, 2009)

Thankyou, also who likes my avy/siggy?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

What's the edge mod and core mod?
I wouldn't recommend doing anything to the core.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 21, 2009)

also, you could add springs to the core.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 21, 2009)

Yj is a KO brand. Btw i added to top post were i found the mods


----------

